# Amplificadores Epsilon, CroSer y Lambda diseños del Dr. Jagodic



## Quercus (Ene 8, 2013)

El Dr. Bora Jagodic. Para quien no lo conozca, es un diseñador de origen serbio Dr. en electrónica, con unos diseños geniales, algunos han llegado a nuestro foro desde su web, otros, amablemente autorizo su publicación desinteresadamente:
  DOGC-Mk3, DOGC-H, Sigma, LEGEND en varias versiones y creo que algún otro, que no nombro por no estar seguro.

Esta navidad recibí buenas noticias de él, me autoriza a publicar el PCB del amplificador *Epsilon Lavardin* que yo hice, también me autoriza (me los sugirió el cómo aporte, por la calidad que tienen) otro dos diseños que están en su página web. 
*El detalle y lo bueno, está en lo que me comento de ellos*, me llamo la atención cuando los vi, pero desconocía lo que realmente significaba aquel curioso circuito:
*El circuito de salida de ambos amplificadores CroSer y Lambda, fue diseñado para  simular una pareja de IGBT y funciona a la perfección como tal, *ósea una pareja de IGBT fácil y al alcance de cualquiera. Me emociono saber que por fin puedo  montar un amplificador con los míticos IGBT. Esto es algo que a más de uno le hará prestar atención a estos circuitos.

Dejar claro que los tres amplificadores son aconsejables para quien ya tiene experiencia, no son montajes fáciles. A eso hay que añadir los componentes que como siempre, quizá en este tipo de montajes con más motivo, deben ser de calidad. 

Encarar un amplificador de este tipo, con arreglos y sustituciones más o menos dudosas es complicarse la vida, para no obtener la calidad que se espera de un montaje así. Si se hace un reemplazo (a veces no hay mas remedio) debe ser con garantías de similitud y funcionamiento, si no es asi, mejor hacer otro circuito. *Es mi opinión.* 

Eso sí, digamos que su dificultad se compensa sobradamente, con un sonido excelente, hasta ahora solo puedo hablar con conocimiento de causa del Epsilon, es lo mejor que he escuchado, espero escuchar pronto alguno de los otros dos, si se parecen al Epsilon, y las referencias que tengo del autor así lo indican, mi mar de dudas se convertirá, en un océano de dudas para decidir cual montar en mi proyecto casero de alta fidelidad.

Y como siempre digo, como opinión muy personal e inquebrantable: los altavoces son los responsables de más del 90% de la calidad que escuchamos, pero que esto no nos lleve a equívocos como: _“…cualquier amplificador y unos buenos altavoces…” _Precisamente cuando tenemos unos altavoces de gran calidad, es cuando podemos apreciar el amplificador al que se conectan,  *pues reproducen fielmente la calidad de este*.

Saludos

P.D. estos circuitos son para uso particular, *nunca comercial *y el diseñador espera que se respete su logo y su nombre en el PCB.


----------



## cantoni11 (Ene 18, 2013)

Muy bueno Quercus ,gracias por tus aportes ,este es superior al DOGH-MK3¿¿¿¿ porque todavia estoy en el MK3,voy por el hermano mas grande de 100w ,el Epsilon puede ser el proxima ,espero conseguir los mosfet 2SK170 y los 2sc2248 sa970,(habra reeplazos posibles para estos??) losdemas componentes se consiguen con facilidada aqui,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2013)

Antes de que algún usuario pregunte _*¿ Funciona este circuito ?*_ aclaro, *SI* funcionan.
Algunos se parecen a esquemas conocidos, otros no se parecen casi a nada convencional.
Hay que recordar que son diseños de "Autor" y como buen autor resuelve las cosas a su manera.

Personalmente arme varios de los diseños del Dr. Borivoje Jagodic y siempre me dejaron muy complacido.

! Gracias @quercus10 por el aporte ¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2013)

Traten de identificar esta etapa de salida

​
Por si no lo notaron, son transistores en paralelo, pero "Complementarios". Muy "Elegante"


----------



## 0002 (Ene 20, 2013)

Igual me parece interesante, lo que menciona Quercus sobre el hecho, de que la salida está diseñada para funcionar como un IGBT, parece que ahora podremos terminar de saber más o menos a que sonaban los IGBTs .

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 31, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Traten de identificar esta etapa de salida
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 86789​
> Por si no lo notaron, son transistores en paralelo, pero "Complementarios". Muy "Elegante"



Me parece una solución muy inteligente: los IRF610 e IRF9610 funcionan como phase splitter (si bien no es exactamente lo mismo, resulta parecida su función a la que implementó John Linsley Hood en su amplificador, sólo que con un BJT seguido de 2 BJTs, y obvio que un solo conjunto en lugar de dos como aquí y con otra función específica); los MJLXXXX, en esa configuración, permiten una mayor simetría de ganancia entre semiciclos de la señal frente a la clásica configuración de salida complementaria (1 NPN + 1 PNP), donde se hace más complejo corregir las diferencias típicas entre transistores complementarios NPN y PNP (en todo sentido hablando, no sólo de hFE). Me imagino una menor distorsión de orden par, sin analizarlo mucho, frente a las clásicas salidas complementarias.

Saludos

PD: en el phase splitter de Hood queda siempre una asimetría de ganancia para los semiciclos de la señal imposible de subsanar, que aquí sí es posible corregir o minimizar. En el diseño de Hood, es posible que esta asimetría misma contribuya a otorgarle el timbre característico a su amplificador (predominancia de distorsión de orden par).

No veo a esta magnífica implementación sólo para emular a los inconseguibles IGBT... Me parece que tiene un importantísimo potencial para reemplazar con millón de ventajas a las más difundidas y comunes etapas bipolares de salida complementarias (NPN - PNP).

Pregunto: ¿Hasta qué punto hacia el lado de pequeña señal (entrada) se podrá mantener esa simetría (con mezcla de complementarios en cada uno de los rails)?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2013)

Tengo que decirlo, soy amante de salidas cuasicomplementarias y naturalmente complementarias tambien, son dignos ejemplos de realizar y experimentar aunque por si solos solo del diagrama a la practica muestran un desempeño excelente en todo el rango audible de frecuencia.

Muchas gracias quercus10 por tan buen aporte.


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 21, 2013)

quercus10 dijo:


> El Dr. Bora Jagodic. Para quien no lo conozca, es un diseñador de origen serbio Dr. en electrónica, con unos diseños geniales, algunos han llegado a nuestro foro desde su web, otros, amablemente autorizo su publicación desinteresadamente:
> DOGC-Mk3, DOGC-H, Sigma, LEGEND en varias versiones y creo que algún otro, que no nombro por no estar seguro. . . . .


 

Soy de Serbia y leí su foro con la ayuda del traductor de google. he encontrado fotos de quercus10 EPSILON en la boraomega (Borivoje Jagodić) BAS página http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html y google me ha dado esta página como resultado de la búsqueda. Veo que usted ha dibujado un pcb para EPSILON y que tiene este amplificador desde hace algún tiempo, por lo que mi pregunta sería ¿cómo satisfecho con el sonido de la misma? he hecho Bora del DOGC-H, DOGC-mk3 y amplificadores STUDIO-SE, Clepsidra preamplificador, amplificador de auriculares Staccato y comenzó su SIGE y lambda, desde hace algún tiempo tengo planes para hacer también su IOTA-CD, pero este amplificador también atrapados mi atencion. todos modos voy a preguntarle primero y de hacerlo si se me permite, pero me gustaría escuchar algunas experineces "de primera mano". otra vez lo siento por publicar en Inglés ... 

 ****************************

i am sorry for not posting in spanish, i am from Serbia and i read your forum with help of google translator. i have found pictures of quercus10 EPSILON at boraomega´s (Borivoje Jagodić) BAS page http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html and google has given me this page as search result. i see that you have drawn a pcb for EPSILON and that you have this amplifier for some time now,so my question would be how are you pleased with the sound of it?

i have done Bora´s DOGC-H,DOGC-mk3 and STUDIO-SE amplifiers,Clepsidra preamp,Staccato headphone amplifier and started his SIGE and LAMBDA,for some time i plan to make also his IOTA-CD,but this amplifier also catched my atention.

anyway i will first ask him and than make it if he allows me to,but still i would like to hear some experineces "from first hand".


http://s1076.photobucket.com/user/44250/library/Borin Staccato?sort=3&page=1

http://s1076.photobucket.com/user/44250/library/Borivoje Jagodic Clepsidra?sort=3&page=1

http://s1076.photobucket.com/user/44250/library/Borivoje Jagodic DOGC-H?sort=3&page=1

http://s1076.photobucket.com/user/44250/library/Borivoje Jagodic dogc-mk3?sort=3&page=1

http://s1076.photobucket.com/user/44250/library/Borivoje Jagodic STUDIO- SE?sort=3&page=1


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 27, 2013)

quercus10, ¿ha medido dc-offset del amplificador épsilon en frío y que cuando calentado? cuáles eran sus medidas?

***********************************************

quercus10, have you measured dc-offset on epsilon amplifier when cold and than when warmed up? what were your measurements?


----------



## Quercus (May 28, 2013)

Si, tenia la medida en caliente, ahora lo he medido también en frio.
  Con la entrada de señal en cortocircuito a masa
  ---Offset en frio: -56mV
  ---Offset después de 30 minutos en marcha: -47mV

 Calienta bastante, con el bias recomendado.


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 28, 2013)

usted no ha coincidir con BJT de entrada y de FET, debe ser eso ... Lo más importante es que es estable. gracias por su esfuerzo! 
***************************************
you haven´t match input BJT´s and FET´s,must be that... most important thing is that it is stable. thanks for your effort!


----------



## Quercus (May 28, 2013)

Están TODOS apareados (upariti)  BJT¨s  y  Mosfet.  
  Y asociados térmicamente. 
  Están seleccionados entre muchos, con diferencias 2-3% entre ellos. 
  Quedo por aparear, solo  las resistencias de oxido metálico  1W/5%


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 28, 2013)

tal vez un trim.pot de 1k5 lugar una resistencia de 1k entre E y B de una 2SA970 podría solucionar eso. No estoy 100% seguro, pero podría intentarlo. primero ajuste trim.pot de resistencia 1k y que sustituye a aquél 1k coloca entre B y E de 2SA970, que a su vez en el amplificador y la medida dc-offset girando lentamente trim.pot y ver qué va a pasar. me gustaría probar esa manera ...
********************************************
maybe a trim.pot of 1k5 instead one 1k resistor between E and B of one 2SA970 could solve that. i am not 100% sure but you could try that. first adjust trim.pot at 1k resistance and than replace that one 1k placed between B and E of 2SA970,than turn on amplifier and measure dc-offset slowly turning trim.pot and see what will happen. i would try it that way...


----------



## Quercus (May 29, 2013)

Creo que tienes razón. 

Aunque -47mV no es un offset alto, mejor que quede cerca de 0V.
  Probaré y comento.


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 29, 2013)

genial! 
******
great!


----------



## Quercus (May 30, 2013)

Estuve probando como propusiste y funciona.
  Como tenia dudas, me puse en contacto con el Dr. Jagodic 
  Me comento, que aunque de esa forma funciona, *no es aconsejable.*
  Lo mejor es colocar la resistencia ajustable 1K5 en uno de los emisores de los 2SA970, en el espejo de corriente, tal como he puesto en el esquema.
  Probé de este modo y funciona perfectamente.
  Para modificar en el PCB, es solo hacer un agujero en el centro de la resistencia de 1K y colocar la resistencia ajustable de 1K5.

  Creo que sobra decir,  que si se coloca la resistencia ajustable para ajustar el Offset, antes de hacerlo calibrarla, para que una vez colocada, su valor inicial sea 1K  como  exige el circuito.


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 31, 2013)

dc-offset=0?


----------



## Quercus (Jun 1, 2013)

HomeMadeAudioProject dijo:


> dc-offset=0?


  Ahora se corrige  en torno a 0V.  y queda una fluctuación aproximada de:  +1mV __0V__ -1mV


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (Jun 1, 2013)

que es grande éxito, las fluctuaciones de aproximadamente 2 3mV (+/-1,5mV) se espera a la salida de la mayoría de los amplificadores - PSU solo fluctúa un poco debido a la red eléctrica. genial!  
************************************
that is great success,fluctuations approximately 2-3mV (+/-1,5mV) are expected at the output of most amplifiers - PSU alone fluctuates a little due to mains supply.

great!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bienvenido al foro HomeMadeAudioProject!!!

Muy bueno lo que has armado!.

Una pequeña sugerencia: en la foto de ese primer amplificador veo que has desaprovechado esos hermosos disipadores disponiéndolos de una forma que no resulta ser la más efectiva posible (en cuanto a transferencia térmica al medio circundante). Es probable que ese gabinete no resulte ser compatible con esos disipadores. No alcanzo a ver si hay ventilación forzada de adelante hacia atrás, en cuyo caso, de ser afirmativo, tomalo como que no dije nada.



Saludos.


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (Jun 4, 2013)

sería el mejor si los disipadores de calor están en consonancia con el ventilador en frente y al final de esa línea, pero que el amplificador sería de unos 40 cm de profundidad y que no era la opción. es por eso que lo hice de esta manera, el ventilador está encendido a aproximadamente 35 º C y se apaga a unos 25 º C, se enfría disipadores éxito incluso descorche así. Lo único que puedo hacer es cambiar el control del ventilador para el que trabaja por la producción musical combinado con control de la temperatura por lo que cuando los disipadores de calor están ventilador frío sólo funciona a un volumen más alto, pero si disipadores conseguir algo más cálido que fan será controlado por NTC hasta las que se enfríe de nuevo - de lo que va a trabajar en la producción de música de nuevo. cuando lo hago voy a publicar algunos archivos. 

funciona bien, incluso así, sólo ventilador se puede escuchar cuando se está conectado. 
***********************************
it would be the best if the heatsinks were in line with fan in front and end of that line,but than the amplifier would be about 40cm deep and that was not the option. that is why i did it like this,the fan is on at about 35°C and off at about 25°C,it cools down heatsinks succesfully even aranged like this. only thing i will do is  change fan control to the one that works by music output combined with temperature monitoring so when heatsinks are cold fan works only at higher volume but if heatsinks get some warmer than fan will be controled by NTC untill it gets cold again - than it will work at music output again. when i do that i will post some files.

it works fine even like this,only fan can be heard when it is switched on.


----------



## gabriel I (Ene 15, 2016)

Hola foro quisiera saber si saben la potencia que entrega este amplificador muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

gabriel I dijo:


> Hola foro quisiera saber si saben la potencia que entrega este amplificador muchas gracias saludos



¿ Cual de los que se mencionan ?


----------



## gabriel I (Ene 15, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual de los que se mencionan ?


Ha preso e me olvide de mencionar eso tengo ganas de armar el épsilon se ve lindo proyecto yo ya arme el de 200 w estéreo de construyasuvideorocola  y me gusta como suena este es mejor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

gabriel I dijo:


> Ha preso e me olvide de mencionar eso tengo ganas de armar el épsilon se ve lindo proyecto yo ya arme el de 200 w estéreo de construyasuvideorocola  y me gusta como suena este es mejor?



No se puede comparar el amplificador Epsilon con el de la RocoKola. Es una falta de respeto hacia el Epsilon.

No es superior, es muy, muy superior.


----------



## gabriel I (Ene 15, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se puede comparar el amplificador Epsilon con el de la RocoKola. Es una falta de respeto hacia el Epsilon.


Jajajaja estupendo este entonces vale la pena me salio carisimo  hacer el de rokola  si uniese sabido q existe épsilon. Me hubiera inclinado por el desde un principio no se que potencia entrega no era mi i tensión de hacerte enojar simplemente soy nuevo en lo que se refiere a amplis con transistores 
Sorry


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

gabriel I dijo:


> Jajajaja estupendo este entonces vale la pena me salio carisimo  hacer el de rokola  si uniese sabido q existe épsilon. Me hubiera inclinado por el desde un principio no se que potencia entrega *no era mi i tensión de hacerte enojar* simplemente soy nuevo en lo que se refiere a amplis con transistores
> Sorry





Verme enojado  es algo bueno, pero este  es el caso. 


Según el autor (Conocidamente confiable) el amplificador entrega unos *120W sobre 8Ω* dentro del rango 8Hz/72kHZ con una distorión < 0,06%
Y dentro del rango 15Hz/32kHz < 0,01%


----------



## gabriel I (Ene 15, 2016)

Se le podrá meter parlantes se 12 pulgadas a 250 watts  a épsilon?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2016)

*Recordando un poco de que se está hablando*





Le puedes poner lo que se te de la gana.
Peroooooo, este es un amplificador de alta calidad, si los gabinetes, sea con parlantes de 18' u 4' no lo acompañan, no tiene sentido hacerlo.

En la cadena de audio el componente mas importante son los gabinetes.
Un buen gabinete con un  amplificador malo sonará aceptablemente bien.
Un excelente amplificador con gabinetes malos sonará *MAL*


En el Foro existen temas sobre la construcción de gabinetes tipo monitor y también existen temas sobre el cálculo necesario para lograr el mejor sonido posible con un parlante dado.


----------



## gabriel I (Ene 15, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Recordando un poco de que se está hablando*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138949​
> Le puedes poner lo que se te de la gana.
> ...


Si he visto lo de los gabinetes están demás gracias por la info cuando pueda comenzar a armarlo subiré algunas fotos para mostrar como quedo gracias[emoji106]


----------



## gabriel I (Ene 15, 2016)

hala de nuevo me surgio una duda que ni el  diagrama ni la mascara de componentes no me dice para que es se trata de dos orificios que estan sin nada. para que sirven?




http://imgur.com/EmIlD9P
y en esta otra imagen de el compañero que compartio este lindo proyecto el por ejemplo no puso en condensador de 100nf quisiera saber por que?




http://imgur.com/Er5JmJC
muchas gracias por leer y saludos
porque no se ven las imagenes?


----------



## Quercus (Ene 15, 2016)

Hola gabriel.

Los puntos que ves sin conexión, corresponden al mismo circuito en serie con el condensador del que hablas a continuación, son de una resistencia de 10Ω/2W que caso de querer, se coloca debajo de la placa.

El lugar más adecuado para colocar este circuito es a la salida del gabinete, pero lo incluí en el diseño del PCB, para quien quiera pueda colocarlo ahí, que es la forma mas común. 

Yo lo probé con el circuito fuera, por eso no hay ningún componente de la red “ZOBEL”.

  Si me permites un consejo, antes de comenzar, asegurate de conseguir todo y que sea de buena procedencia. Si haces todo bien y puedes escucharlo con unos buenos altavoces como  comentaba Fogonazo, no te arrepentirás.

  Para altavoces corrientes, hay muchos diseños menos complicados en el foro. 








gabriel I dijo:


> porque no se ven las imagenes?


  Las imágenes es mejor subirlas al servidor del foro, asi se ven y no se pierden.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 15, 2016)

Debo suponer que uno de los principales secretos del EPSILON - LAVARDIN radica en el esfuerzo que se hace en su etapa de entrada diferencial en configuración a potencia constante para disminuir la memoria de distorsión, concepto que podría extenderse y aplicarse también a las etapas siguientes del mismo amplificador.

Ahora, ¿quién podría explicarme con muy simples palabras qué diferencias auditivas podría encontrar con un esquema de éstos frente a una tipología estándar de las más clásicas? ¿En qué orden de diferencias estaríamos hablando? ¿Son audibles / cuantificables ó son de apreciación puramente subjetiva?

¿Acaso no podría limitarse algo del efecto memoria operando a cualquier amplificador de configuración estándar a excursiones de señal muy reducidas comparadas a las posibles que dé la electrónica del mismo?

¿Será acaso por ese efecto adicionalmente al de la eliminación de la distorsión de cruce por cero, que un amplificador operando en clase A "suene" mejor que otro operando en clase AB?

Saludos

PD: convengamos que el par CFP si bien mejora algunos aspectos de la respuesta en frecuencia, reduce la relación señal a ruido (por el aporte adicional de ruido de Johnson que suman las resistencias de 1 K entre base emisor de los 2SA970)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> . . . .Ahora, ¿quién podría explicarme con muy simples palabras qué diferencias auditivas podría encontrar con un esquema de éstos frente a una tipología estándar de las más clásicas? ¿En qué orden de diferencias estaríamos hablando? ¿Son audibles / cuantificables ó son de apreciación puramente subjetiva?. . .



Es fácil de responder: *"Nadie"*

Nuevo tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1077166#post1077166


----------



## Quercus (Ene 16, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahora, ¿quién podría explicarme con muy simples palabras qué diferencias auditivas podría encontrar con un esquema de éstos frente a una tipología estándar de las más clásicas? ¿En qué orden de diferencias estaríamos hablando? ¿Son audibles / cuantificables ó son de apreciación puramente subjetiva?



En mi opinión explicar diferencias auditivas es muy difícil, son las sensaciones que hacen que un dispositivo te guste o no. A mi entender, solo queda lo que hacemos con todo tipo de dispositivo destinado a la escucha de música, *escucharlos y sentir el grado de satisfacción que nos produce **y que traducimos en * “…me gusta más o menos que…” Querer que al resto este de acuerdo en la mejor o peor calidad, o le produzca la misma sensación, entre este o aquel altavoz, o uno u otro amplificador o reproductor, es una discusión *bizantina 

* ¿Esto es subjetivo? Definitivamente SI. 

¿Pueden estar influenciados por el “caché” del equipo, o por los comentarios de otros? Seguramente.

Para hacerlo bien, *la escucha tendría que ser a ciegas y a solas*, con la ayuda, fuera de la zona de escucha, de los que cambian de dispositivo. 

Creo que la ciencia aplicada al diseño de cualquier dispositivo, es sin lugar a dudas *lo más importante. *Pero también creo que llegado el momento FUNDAMENTAL que es la ESCUCHA, esa ciencia va de la mano del gusto de cada uno.


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola a todos,saludos a Quercus ,todo mi agradecimiento por sus grandes aportes .
Empece por los pcb ,estoy esperando los materiales .A continuacion foto de los pcb


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hola a todos ,llegaron los TRs para este gran proyecto.Como no podia ser de otra forma ,siempre hay algo que no me sastiface totalmente.Y es que  los transistores no son de beta alto .Tanto los 2SA970 y los 2SC2240 son sub fijo "GR" .En cambio los mosfet 2SK170 son "BL" o sea el mejor .En cuantos a los BC547 consegui los "C" tal cual indica el esquema.Ahora la pregunta ,cual es el criterio de apareao que uso ?? .Cual con cual, debo aparerar ? .
En el esquema del dr jagodic solo indica los subfijos de los 2k170 "bl " y de los bc547 "c",con lo cual presumiria que tanto los 2sa970 y los 2sc2240 podrian andar los subfijo GR...Si alguien me dice que logro mejor sonido con los subfijo BL los buscare ,caso contrario para que gastar...Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola Quercus ,agradezco tu paciencia .No entendi bien el apareo de los transistores...Adjunto una fotos,en la cual marque conjuntos de distintos colores y transistores ,indicando los transistores que debo aparear entre si .(segun lo que yo entendi))






o mirando en el esquema los transistores marcados en conjuntos de colores ,macheados entre si y entre ramas??






pdOR FAVOR AYUDA!! Alguien me confirme si estoy en lo correcto ,saludos


----------



## luismc (Jul 26, 2016)

Yo parearía los de salida y los de la entrada (LTP). Entiéndase que solamente se pueden parear transistores del mismo "género", o sea, dos NPN, dos PNP, dos N-Mos, dos P-Mos, etc., no podemos parear entre distintos géneros. 

Entiendo que los más sensibles son los de salida y en el LTP los NPN y los JFET. 
Luego quizás los MJE340 del espejo de corriente sea conveniente, pero el resto no veo necesidad de pareo, en especial los BC547 que forman parte de etapas distintas.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 26, 2016)

Aunque confieso que yo aparee *todos*  los próximos, los que estan en rojo apareados y acoplados térmicamente.

  Los verdes parece que no son tan críticos, por si acaso y como no hace daño igualmente los aparee.


----------



## luismc (Jul 27, 2016)

Quercus,

¿Compraste los transistores ya pareados o lo hiciste tú?
¿Qué criterio elegiste y en qué cuantía?


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hola Quecus ,no consigo los IRF9510/510 .Cuales podrian ir en reemplazo?

En cuanto al tema apareo:

  2sc2240 GR-consegui en beta que va (232 a 257) tengos unos 20 unidades todos en este rango
  2SA970 GR-tengo dos tandas una que va (163a 213) 20unidades,desconfio de estos porque muchos estan por debajo del min que dice el datasheet,que es 200.Y la segunda tanda ,mejor ya .Va desde (315 a 360)pero tengo unas 15 unidades 
La cuestion es que  aparear entre si ,no habria problemas..El problema lo tengo si lo quiero aparaear entre los dos tipos 2sa970 e 2sc2240 .por eje. del 2sc2240 tengo dos de valor beta de "246 "y de los 2sa970 tengo dos de valor beta "322".Tamos hablando de un 20 % de diferencia entre ambos .Esto afectaria el buen funcionamiento''Tendria que seguir buscando transistores de beta mas parecidos?? ,saludos


----------



## Quercus (Jul 27, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> ¿Compraste los transistores ya pareados o lo hiciste tú?


  Los aparee yo.



luismc dijo:


> ¿Qué criterio elegiste y en qué cuantía?


    El criterio siempre es el mismo, que sean, si puede ser, identicos.
Como eso se consigue pocas veces, pues lo mas proximos posible. 
Normalmente consigo apareos con una diferencia menor del 2/3% y lo aconsejado es menor del 10%. En la practica estoy tendiendo a diseñar PCB con ajuste de Offset, combinadas las dos cosas, medicina santa.
Si te apetece, dale una leida al tema, te puede interesar, pues hasta le coloque un ajuste de Offset.



cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Quecus ,no consigo los IRF9510/510 .Cuales podrian ir en reemplazo?
> 
> En cuanto al tema apareo:
> 
> ...


  No me acuerdo la diferencia que tuve entre los distintos transistores, pero si no son los que te señale, tengo entendido que no es critico, pero hasta que medida no sabria decirte.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 28, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Quecus ,no consigo los IRF9510/510 .Cuales podrian ir en reemplazo?


Un reemplazo exacto no sabría decirte, prueba con IRF610/9610. 

  Según me informo un amigo argentino, empieza a suavizarse el cepo a  las importaciones, mira esto: 

http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=irf510&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_odkw...=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=irf9510&_sacat=0

  Y si es de lugares donde abundan los ojos rasgados, mas barato.


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Un reemplazo exacto no sabría decirte, prueba con IRF610/9610.
> 
> Según me informo un amigo argentino, empieza a suavizarse el cepo a  las importaciones, mira esto:
> 
> ...



Hola Quercus,anduve buscando y encontre los IRF510 y un IRF9610 que se ven en la foto.Andara bien montar la dupla IRF510 con IRF9610??
Estos mosfet son importantes ?' afectan calidad de sonido?' .

El irf9520 es el mas parecido,pero tiene un RDS de 0.60 ,esto es importante en este casos?'
Caso contrario tendre que pedirlos a BA.AS..y el presupuesto se me va a las nubes.saludos un abrazo
http://i64.tinypic.com/16gx27p.jpg


----------



## Quercus (Jul 29, 2016)

No sé en que medida le pueda afectar el RDS(on)  el IRF9510 tiene 1,2Ω y el IRF9620 1,5Ω. Como *último* recurso lo probaría.

  Pero tan caro te sale comprar algunos a Buenos Aires. 

  Digamos que en todos, pero en este tipo de amplificadores, como opinión mía más,  lo mejor es respetar los componentes que ha designado el diseñador, si se pueden conseguir de algún modo.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 5, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Si, tenia la medida en caliente, ahora lo he medido también en frio.
> Con la entrada de señal en cortocircuito a masa
> ---Offset en frio: -56mV
> ---Offset después de 30 minutos en marcha: -47mV
> ...



Hola Quecus ,Por fin me llegaron los irf510 y los irf9510.
El bias recomendado en el circuito dice 300mA, o sea 150 mA por cada mosfet? (son 4 )Segun ley de ohm la caida de tension que tendria que medir en las (3 resitencias en paralelo de 0.68,o sea 0.22 ohm )sería:

Tension=corriente x resistencia===>0.150mA x 0.22 ohm = 0.033voltios ,o sea 33mV

es correcto BIAS de 150mA?? 

PD:estuve haciendo pruebas y funciona ,pero no puedo calibrar corriente de reposo porque en la rama del IRFP9140 ,en la resistencia de salida de uno de estos; mido o mV mientras en la pareja mido 13.9mV ,puede ser porque no ta apareados entre si.?(compre solo dos) ,Ya comprare mas para aparearlos bien .saludos


----------



## Quercus (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola cantoni.

  La regulación de bias es correcta y si, como has comprobado calienta.

  El eterno, pero incuestionable  problema de tener que comprar más unidades para conseguir aparearlos y que funcionen equitativamente.

  En los que has utilizado (IRFP140) peor aun por lo menos aquí, son más caros, pero como me comento el Dr. Jagodic, para estas tensiones son mejor pareja, es solo mirar el datasheet.

  Yo en su día utilice IRFP240 porque tenía bastantes de ellos, después compre una docena de IRFP140 pensando en utilizarlos en este y en la clase “A” CALOR,  para el que compre un toroide de 500W y condensadores para  probarlo, pero todo quedo ahí de momento. 

  Digamos…  que lo más caro ya lo tengo si me decido.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hola Quercus,la verdad que valio la pena todo .La espera de los componentes ;el gasto de comprar varios de mas ;el esfuerzo ;las molestias avos y a los amigos del foro!! Una vez mas no me decepciono el DR Jagodic.EL Sonido es Espectacular!!! ..
Por supuesto ,y como no podia ser de otra forma,empece quemando los TR de salida.Primero lo habia armado respetando tan cual el esquema con la pareja IRFP240(estos bien pareados entre si ,porque tenia varios) y los IRFP9140(estos no taban paredos y solo tenia dos) ,con la ansiedad de escuchar .lo arme con estos..Me daba mucha diferencia en la lectura de la resistencia de salida 0.22Oohmios..Cuando quise regula la tension offset volo uno ellos..Luego los reemplace x los IRFP9240,de estos tenia varios y compre otros mas los apareee  ,luego medi ;quedo casi perfecto ...
El ampli calienta bastante ,tal cual  comentaste .Funciona perfecto no tiene ruido de ningun tipo .Nose porque motivo; el offset fluctua entre -28mV y -30mV y no puedo regularlo desde el preset ,lo monte tal cual explicaste .Lo medi ,lo deje en 1K .luego cuando trate de regular no regula!! Que sera pasa ?' nose ,ja ..Me pregunto si se habra quemado algun TR de la entrada en el primer intento,pero funciona perfecto ,pienso no funcionaria o haria algun ruido raro ...Me olvide comentar ,los estoy alimentando con 42V+42V..Subire fotos luego .

PD1:Mencionaste el IRFP140 con el IRFP9140 como mejor pareja para este proyecto.Aqui habia conseguido una pareja de IRFP9140 ( pero no quedaron mas me dijo el vendedor ),tratare de conseguirlos...

PD:Quercus ,Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda !!siempre atendes mis dudas,sin vos no podrias tener estas joyas ,saludos y un abrazo


----------



## Quercus (Sep 8, 2016)

Bueno cantoni, estoy casi tan contento como tú, con el resultado de sonido. En cuanto al funcionamiento veo que faltan algunas afinaciones.

  La verdad, si todos los transistores que te indique están apareados, no me explico como con el preset de 1K5 no regulas a Offset prácticamente “0V”. El mío, como indique en su momento, también tiene una pequeña fluctuación  de  ±1mV entorno a 0V.  Pero un sonido en la cumbre de lo que he escuchado con mis altavoces.

  En cuanto a las parejas en los Mosfet de salida, me he explicado muy mal, incluso con errores:

  La pareja ideal para voltajes por debajo de ±50V (mejor ±45V) *son IRFP240 e IRFP9140 *que como decía en el post anterior, si uno mira el datasheet  de ambos, son mucho mas equilibrados juntos que con sus parejas teóricas, IRFP9240 e IRFP140 respectivamente.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 8, 2016)

Quercus,intente mil veces y no puedo regular el offset.Los transistores estan apareados tal cual me indicaste todos .Es raro giro el preset y nada ,fluctua pero no regula...Que puede ser?  ,saludos


----------



## Quercus (Sep 8, 2016)

Ya sabes que en  electrónica, cualquier componente no muy “alla” te descuadra el ajuste.

  En mi caso tenia  -47mV de offset en caliente y al colocarle el preset, no solo llegaba a 0V sino que podía colocarlo en positivo holgadamente.

  Seria cuestión de asegurarse que todos están como deben, aunque en este amplificador hay bastante que revisar.


----------



## luismc (Sep 10, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Quercus,intente mil veces y no puedo regular el offset.Los transistores estan apareados tal cual me indicaste todos .Es raro giro el preset y nada ,fluctua pero no regula...Que puede ser?  ,saludos



Lo primero que habría que determinar es que cantidad de offset es admisible. Por regla general, se considera aceptable hasta un offset de 50 mV. 
El offset viene determinado por los transistores del LTP, en este caso los 2SC2240. 
A una corriente dada Ic, corresponde una tensión base-emisor Vbe, según las ecuaciones de Ebers-Moll. La correspondencia entre Ic y Vbe es independiente de la Beta (hFE) de ahí que el pareado por la Beta de dos transistores cualesquiera no tiene efecto en su Vbe. 
Algunos amplificadores incorporan una R ajustable en el LTP para ajustar el offset, lo que nos permite cambiar Ic para, a su vez, cambiar Vbe. En el Epsilon se podría poner una de las resistencias de 1k de emisor de los 2SA970 del tipo ajustable hasta dar con el valor adecuado que ajuste el offset a cero. También podemos probar poniendo resistencias en paralelo con estas mismas de 1k hasta dar con una que ajuste. Por ejemplo, empezamos con una R de 10k y vemos los efectos. Si es poco, probamos con 9k1, si es mucho, probamos con 12-15k, etc. etc....

Es normal observar variaciones en el offset y en la corriente del bias de los transistores de salida. Cualquier minúscula variación de temperatura se reflejará en la medición. Basta con soplar sobre la PCB mientras medimos....


----------



## Quercus (Sep 10, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> En el Epsilon se podría poner una de las resistencias de 1k de emisor de los 2SA970 del tipo ajustable hasta dar con el valor adecuado que ajuste el offset a cero.


  Es lo que se hizo aqui, cambiando el valor a 1K5 para tener mas rango, pero por algún motivo no consigue el mismo resultado.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 10, 2016)

> [El offset viene determinado por los transistores del LTP, en este caso los 2SC2240.
> A una corriente dada Ic, corresponde una tensión base-emisor Vbe, según las ecuaciones de Ebers-Moll. La correspondencia entre Ic y Vbe es independiente de la Beta (hFE) de ahí que el pareado por la Beta de dos transistores cualesquiera no tiene efecto en su Vbe.]



Esto significa que,aparear los 2sc2240 no tiene mucho efecto sobre la tension offset?? 
No pude regular a cero tal cual explicaron aqui....giro mucho el preset a unos 1.2k +-. la tension offset se va por arriba del cero.Trato de regular fino y acercarlo a cero pero fluctua demasiado,se pone muy inestable .saltos de +50mV a -10mV y noto se  calienta mucho la resistencia de 120 1W que esta en la entrada de los MJE350.Lo que noto tambien,es que los MJE350 calientan  mas que los MJE340.
Termine ajustando el preset en 1k .obtengo un offset de -28mV,funciona perfecto ,el sonido es increible.Pero me gustaria poder ajustar el offset..

PD:Quercus ,que metodo usaste para medir beta de los 2sk170?? yo use el metodo de la fuente de 15V y la resistencia de 150 Ohm .Me daba valores alrededor a 1..esta bien esto?? 
Gracias a Luismic y Quercus ,saludos


----------



## Quercus (Sep 11, 2016)

Ese fue el método, pero de los valores que arrojo no me acuerdo.

  Soy de tu misma opinión en cuanto a intentar dejarlo en torno a 0V, pero 28mV y un *funcionamiento correcto,* es un mal menor. 

  Si quieres seguir afinando, cambia los 2SK170 y/o  los 2SC2240.


----------



## luismc (Sep 11, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Esto significa que,aparear los 2sc2240 no tiene mucho efecto sobre la tension offset??



No, lo que quiero decir es que si el offset viene determinado por la tensión Vbe de los 2SC2240, y que la Vbe es independiente de la Beta, no tiene ningún efecto parearlos a la Beta. Hay que parearlos a la Vbe, no a la beta. 
En el Epsilon la corriente de reposo de los 2SC2240 es de unos 700uA, lo cual indica que se debería parear Vbe cuando Ic=700uA. Aquellos transistores que cuando Ic=700uA den una Vbe igual en más o menos 5mV los consideraríamos pareados. Igual para los transistores de espejo de corriente (2x 2SA970, 2x MJE350, 2x MJE340) y por supuesto los de salida IRFP240 e IRFP9240 todos ellos pareados a Vbe (Vgs) y procurando que la corriente Ic/Id sea lo más parecida a la corriente de trabajo para garantizar el pareado. 
Así, las corrientes de pareado serían:
2SC2240 = 700uA
2x 2SA970 = 3-4 mA
2x MJE340, MJE350 = 12 mA
IRFP240, IRFP9240 = 150mA

Existen muchas formas de realizar en la práctica ese pareado, una de ellas por ejemplo, sería esta: http://www.musicfromouterspace.com/analogsynth_new/TRANSISTORMATCHER/TRANSISTORMATCHER.html

Debo decir que no es necesario disponer de un circuito distinto para matchear PNP y otro para NPN, vale el mismo, no hay que complicarse la vida tanto. Pongo un ejemplo de circuito alternativo mucho más sencillo e igual de efectivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2016)

*Mensajes temporales !*

 No dispersemos los temas , ya existe : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1126905/


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 12, 2016)

> Si quieres seguir afinando, cambia los 2SK170 y/o  los 2SC2240




Hola quercus ,ya intente cambiando los 2SK170 y los 2SC2240..No cambio mucho el offset,se mantiene en unos -+27mV..Tambien volvi a machear los MJE340/350.Use el metodo por regulacion de corriente propuesto por Luismc..Pero el resultado fue el mismo..
Para confirmar si lo hice bien ,voy a comentar como matche los MJE:
Arme el circuito propuesto por Luismc con el LM317 ,pero puse un multivueltas en reemplazo de la resistencia.Lo regule a 12mA tal cual expuso para el MJE.Alimente primero con 10voltios y el regulador no daba los 12 mA,probe con 12V y funciono perfecto,daba los 12mA con 100 ohm..Haciendo  analogia entre  patas del FET y BJT --GDS con BCE respectivamente..los medi .Todos me dieron valores en mV de 630a 680 .Elegi los mas exacto y los monte .
El resultado fue que no varios el offset,pero lo que me importa realmente es si lo hice bien ,saludos

PD: En los 2SC2240 es dificil poder usar este mismo metodo ,porque como regular los 700uA??


----------



## luismc (Sep 13, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola quercus ,ya intente cambiando los 2SK170 y los 2SC2240..No cambio mucho el offset,se mantiene en unos -+27mV..Tambien volvi a machear los MJE340/350.Use el metodo por regulacion de corriente propuesto por Luismc..Pero el resultado fue el mismo..
> Para confirmar si lo hice bien ,voy a comentar como matche los MJE:
> Arme el circuito propuesto por Luismc con el LM317 ,pero puse un multivueltas en reemplazo de la resistencia.Lo regule a 12mA tal cual expuso para el MJE.Alimente primero con 10voltios y el regulador no daba los 12 mA,probe con 12V y funciono perfecto,daba los 12mA con 100 ohm..Haciendo  analogia entre  patas del FET y BJT --GDS con BCE respectivamente..los medi .Todos me dieron valores en mV de 630a 680 .Elegi los mas exacto y los monte .
> El resultado fue que no varios el offset,pero lo que me importa realmente es si lo hice bien ,saludos
> ...



La R entre las patas de salida y ADJ del regulador es la que determina la corriente. Sabiendo que entre dichas patas hay aproximadamente 1,25V es fácil calcular la R que necesitamos.

V = 1,25V
I = 700 uA

Aplicando ley de Ohm:  R = V/I = 1,25 / 700u = 1,78 kohm 

No modificaste el offset porque los transistores que más influencia tienen son precisamente los 2SC2240 que no has emparejado todavía.

Por otra parte, yo personalmente considero 27mV de offset un valor muy aceptable y no le daría más vueltas, pero vamos, cada uno tenemos nuestras manías....


----------



## adiazm (Sep 14, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> http://i68.tinypic.com/25irvvr.jpg
> 
> o mirando en el esquema los transistores marcados en conjuntos de colores ,macheados entre si y entre ramas??
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/absahw.jpg



Hay que aparear con precision sobre todo los marcados en rojo y en verde del LTP, el resto tambien son aconsejables aparear, aunque con menos incidencia en el offset, los marcados en rojo del CCS que proporciona corriente constante al LTP no hay que emparejar, no influyen en nada en el offset.

Ademas estos 6 transistores del LTP deben estar en contacto termico cada pareja y lo mas juntos posible todos en el PCB, para que la temperatura influya de la misma manera a todos.

Los Jfets 2SK170 son los que mas varian el offset y precisamente se dejaron de fabricar hace bastantes años, el 99% de los que hay en el mercado son todas "copias", dentro de estas copias la mayoria son muy malas y otras son copias "aceptables".

Practicamente los unicos 2SK170 que se fabrican hoy en dia con la misma calidad y especificaciones de los antiguos originales Toshiba, son los que hace Linear Systems en USA, los fabrica bajo licencia legal de Toshiba, son caros pero son los autenticos. Los demas salvo que sean restos de los ultimos fabricados hace años, no son los originales, aunque algunos repito son copias aceptables que funcionan.

Los Jfets varian mucho unos de otros y hay que comprar muchisimos para hacer buenas parejas. 

Seria aconsejable intercalar en el esquema un potenciometro entre el CCS y las dos ramas del LTP para compensar mejor el offset, ya que como hay que aparear tantos transistores es mas dificil hacerlo, y el potenciometro ayuda bastante.

El offset con valores dentro de los +-50mV se daria por bueno. Lo importante es que una vez que el amplificador este caliente no se mueva por encima de esos valores, porque sino el altavoz ya no trabajara como deberia teniendo el punto de reposo mecanico fuera del centro de su recorrido.





Quercus dijo:


> Un reemplazo exacto no sabría decirte, prueba con IRF610/9610.
> 
> Según me informo un amigo argentino, empieza a suavizarse el cepo a  las importaciones, mira esto:
> 
> ...



Cuidado con la compra de semiconductores en el ebay. Muchas de los procedentes de China son falsos, me he llevado muchos disgustos, solo compro disipadores, tornilleria, etc, pero ni un semiconductor ni componente pasivo electronico, habra componentes autenticos no lo dudo, pero no me la juego.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hola Quercus,cumpliendo  lo prometido subo las fotos del Epsilon.Ya se hablo de sus cualidades en cuanto a sonido se refiere.Lo mejor que monte hasta aqui..Como veras en la foto al final desmonte el preset y deje la resistencia de 1 k ,porque nunca pude regular el offset.Quedó en -27 mV.Probe cambiando y apareando todos los transistores sin conseguir mejorar el offset.Suena perfecto este amplificador tiene mejores graves que todos los montados anteriormente.














> Los Jfets 2SK170 son los que mas varian el offset y precisamente se dejaron de fabricar hace bastantes años, el 99% de los que hay en el mercado son todas "copias", dentro de estas copias la mayoria son muy malas y otras son copias "aceptables".
> 
> Practicamente los unicos 2SK170 que se fabrican hoy en dia con la misma calidad y especificaciones de los antiguos originales Toshiba, son los que hace Linear Systems en USA, los fabrica bajo licencia legal de Toshiba, son caros pero son los autenticos. Los demas salvo que sean restos de los ultimos fabricados hace años, no son los originales, aunque algunos repito son copias aceptables que funcionan.



Agradezco el aporte de adiazm ,quede con la incertidumbre sobre mis 2sk170 de que calidad seran.Habría alguna forma de averiguar si son originales ?.Todos los transistores los compre en un comercio local .No se que origen tendran sus proveedores.En el caso del irf510/9510 espere un mes para recibirlos.
Volviendo al tema el offset te comento no pude regularlo a "0" intente con todo lo comentado aqui y no pude..
Muy agradecido ,mando saludos a todos


----------



## adiazm (Sep 18, 2016)

Gracias por tu comentario, y muy buen montaje.

Para regular mejor el offset, ¿has probado hacer lo que dije, es decir montar un potenciometro de 200 ohm entre la dos ramas del LTP desde el CCS? con ese potenciometro puesto casi seguro regularas mejor el offset.

Te pongo un ejemplo, con ese potenciometro de 100 ohm se puede ajustar el offset:


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 18, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> Gracias por tu comentario, y muy buen montaje.
> 
> Para regular mejor el offset, ¿has probado hacer lo que dije, es decir montar un potenciometro de 200 ohm entre la dos ramas del LTP desde el CCS? con ese potenciometro puesto casi seguro regularas mejor el offset.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo, con ese potenciometro de 100 ohm se puede ajustar el offset:



Hola adiazm.No probe con el pote,Seria donde indique en la foto del diagrama ,mas abajo.Los preset multivueltas creo viene de 500 ohms el mas pequeño.Lo regulo en 200 ohm y pruebo.
Saludos


----------



## adiazm (Sep 18, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola adiazm.No probe con el pote,Seria donde indique en la foto del diagrama ,mas abajo.Los preset multivueltas creo viene de 500 ohms el mas pequeño.Lo regulo en 200 ohm y pruebo.
> Saludos



Efectivamente en ese punto intercala el potenciometro justo como te puse en la imagen, si pones un pote de 500 Ohm ajusta la flecha del potenciometro a 250 Ohm de cada extremo y antes de encender. La flecha del potenciometro va a la resistencia de 4K7/1W y los dos extremos del potenciometro cada uno a cada emisor de los 2SC2240 o colectores de los 2SA970.

Enciende el amplificador y espera a que se caliente, y después mueve lentamente el potenciometro y observa si se desplazan los milivoltios en la salida... una vez que lo tengas tienes que esperar mas tiempo para ver si se ha desplazado el offset y volver a reajustar, el valor bueno es el que tiene cuando ya no varia en un largo tiempo y lleva mucho tiempo caliente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2016)

Ese potenciómetro "arregla" el offset pero aumenta la distorsión , cuanto mas grande el potenciómetro peor es.

Yo probaría con dos transistores con pequeña diferencia en el beta e intercambiarlos de lugar para sacar conclusiones,


----------



## adiazm (Sep 18, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese potenciómetro "arregla" el offset pero aumenta la distorsión , cuanto mas grande el potenciómetro peor es.
> 
> Yo probaría con dos transistores con pequeña diferencia en el beta e intercambiarlos de lugar para sacar conclusiones,



No aumenta la distorsión salvo que la corriente de polarización del LTP sea muy grande y el valor del potenciometro también sea muy grande. Por eso recomendé uno de valor de 200 ohm, con el de 500 al valor que tiene de corriente el LTP no creo que se note aumento de distorsión medible. Aunque el pote debe ser de 200 o 100 ohm.

La colocación del potenciometro es incluso beneficiosa para el amplificador reduce la distorsión, y mejora la linealidad, de hecho usandolo se puede reducir la capacidad del condensador miller. Lo que hace el potenciometro es la funcion de las "resistencias de degeneracion" que viene muy bien explicado en el libro de Douglas Self ( AudioPowerAmplifiersDesingHandBook) paginas 82, 83 y 84.

Tambien puedes leerlo en su web y lo explica muy bien, fijate en el titulo y en la fig 9, este es el enlace http://www.douglas-self.com/ampins/dipa/dipa.htm#5


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2016)

Fijate si Douglas Self lo utiliza en todos o en la mayoría de sus amplificadores . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 18, 2016)

> Yo probaría con dos transistores con pequeña diferencia en el beta e intercambiarlos de lugar para sacar conclusiones



Probe lo recomendado por DOSMETROS,..Gire los 2SA970 de unos de los extremosdel LPT(los dos que estan asociados termicamente,tambien los 2SC2240 que tambien estan unidos y los BC547C asociados ;y no cambio  el offset sigue entre -26mV y 28 mV..Mañana vere que preset que consigo,el que tengo es de 1k.Saludos


----------



## adiazm (Sep 19, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Probe lo recomendado por DOSMETROS,..Gire los 2SA970 de unos de los extremosdel LPT(los dos que estan asociados termicamente,tambien los 2SC2240 que tambien estan unidos y los BC547C asociados ;y no cambio  el offset sigue entre -26mV y 28 mV..Mañana vere que preset que consigo,el que tengo es de 1k.Saludos



El de 1K es demasiado, con poco que muevas el pote y con ese valor, el offset se ira de un extremo a otro muy alto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2016)

Me gusta alrededor de 100 Ohms o 47Ohms mejor  (si alcanza)


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola ,efectivamente funciono lo propuesto por adiazm.Monte un trimpot de 100ohms tal cual indico entre los emisores de los 2sc2240 y el centro del mismo a la resistencia de 4k7 y finalmente pude regular el offset a "0"..Lo que si entre tanto desoldar y volver a soldar las pista de la placa quedaron levantadas. en algunas partes.
Pregunto se podra sacar algunas conclusiones si mido las mitades del trimpot de 100 ohms ,en que rama del LPT esta la dsicrepancia de valores??Todo esto me imagino desde mi ignorancia ,perdon si estoy hablando alguna estupidez,Es que el otro drama es que tengo que rehacer la placa y habria que considerar la ubicacion del trimpot,
Aunque pude regular el offset y el amplificador esta funcionando ,tengo dudas de como monte el trimpot ,por eso subo una imagen de como esta montado,perdon por la calidad del dibujo pero es que con el paint no me llevo bien ,ja .
Los colectores de los 2sa970 estan unidos y creo van separados entre si y unidos a los extremos del trimpot.saludos


----------



## adiazm (Sep 21, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola ,efectivamente funciono lo propuesto por adiazm.Monte un trimpot de 100ohms tal cual indico entre los emisores de los 2sc2240 y el centro del mismo a la resistencia de 4k7 y finalmente pude regular el offset a "0"..Lo que si entre tanto desoldar y volver a soldar las pista de la placa quedaron levantadas. en algunas partes.
> Pregunto se podra sacar algunas conclusiones si mido las mitades del trimpot de 100 ohms ,en que rama del LPT esta la dsicrepancia de valores??Todo esto me imagino desde mi ignorancia ,perdon si estoy hablando alguna estupidez,Es que el otro drama es que tengo que rehacer la placa y habria que considerar la ubicacion del trimpot,
> Aunque pude regular el offset y el amplificador esta funcionando ,tengo dudas de como monte el trimpot ,por eso subo una imagen de como esta montado,perdon por la calidad del dibujo pero es que con el paint no me llevo bien ,ja .
> Los colectores de los 2sa970 estan unidos y creo van separados entre si y unidos a los extremos del trimpot.saludos



De nada...

Me alegro...


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 21, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> De nada...
> 
> Me alegro...



Por  supuesto estoy muy agardecido adiazm, sin tu calobaracion y la de quercus que es el autor del post nada pudiera haber montado.Tambien  sin la ayuda de los demas amigos del foro.
El drama que se me presenta y las dudas son :que hacer con la placa?? tendria que rediseñar ñla misma,en este caso me gustaria seguir buscando el offset por apareo ,cosa que parece imposible...Tambien me hubiera gustado la opinion del autor del diseño con respecto a la "modificacion",cosa que creo medio imposible ,porque creeeria que ni enterado estara; que en esta parte del mundo alguien armo su diseños..

Muchas gracias y saludos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Por  supuesto estoy muy agardecido adiazm, sin tu calobaracion y la de quercus que es el autor del post nada pudiera haber montado.Tambien  sin la ayuda de los demas amigos del foro.
> El drama que se me presenta y las dudas son :que hacer con la placa?? tendria que rediseñar ñla misma,en este caso me gustaria seguir buscando el offset por apareo ,cosa que parece imposible...*Tambien me hubiera gustado la opinion del autor del diseño con respecto a la "modificacion",cosa que creo medio imposible ,porque creeeria que ni enterado estara; que en esta parte del mundo alguien armo su diseños..
> *
> Muchas gracias y saludos cordiales



Si está enterado y es miembro del Foro


----------



## Quercus (Sep 22, 2016)

Muchas gracias cantoni, por la parte que me toca.

  Del PCB con* esa* *modificación que ha sugerido “adiazm” *y que como has comentado funciona, no te preocupes, cada vez que me has solicitado algo ha sido para construirlo y subir fotos, así que, hecha la modificación: 



  Como  comente, con la modificación que publique anteriormente, fue suficiente  para llevarlo próximo a “0V” pero veo que esta otra puede ser útil y caso de no necesitarla, fácilmente sustituible.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 22, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> No aumenta la distorsión salvo que la corriente de polarización del LTP sea muy grande y el valor del potenciometro también sea muy grande. Por eso recomendé uno de valor de 200 ohm, con el de 500 al valor que tiene de corriente el LTP no creo que se note aumento de distorsión medible. Aunque el pote debe ser de 200 o 100 ohm.
> 
> La colocación del potenciometro es incluso beneficiosa para el amplificador reduce la distorsión, y mejora la linealidad, de hecho usandolo se puede reducir la capacidad del condensador miller. Lo que hace el potenciometro es la funcion de las "resistencias de degeneracion" que viene muy bien explicado en el libro de Douglas Self ( AudioPowerAmplifiersDesingHandBook) paginas 82, 83 y 84.
> 
> Tambien puedes leerlo en su web y lo explica muy bien, fijate en el titulo y en la fig 9, este es el enlace http://www.douglas-self.com/ampins/dipa/dipa.htm#5



Al agregar un preset entre los emisores del LTP de entrada para intentar corregir el offset de salida del amplificador, sin haber alterado simultáneamente el valor de la corriente que alimenta al mismo LTP provoca que el valor de la transconductancia de este amplificador se altere en unas 14 veces aprox. (empleando un preset entre emisores de en torno a 200 ohmios y con unos 6,5 mA de corriente para el LTP). Esto hace que la distorsión en alta frecuencia aumente en forma importante, acompañado de una menor relación señal a ruido también. Recordar que la particular configuración del LTP (procurando que los transistores de señal operen a potencia constante) hace que el ruido propio sea mayor que el de las configuraciones más simples (es decir, sin CFP en torno al LTP).

Incluso, hay que ver si una modificación de corriente en el LTP es posible debido a la limitación propia de los fets en torno al mismo circuito de entrada.

Una forma de mejorar el offset es buscar una mejor simetría hacia el lado del espejo de corriente, para lo cual existen mejores variantes que el del esquema presentado.

Por ahí es mejor bancarse unos mV de offset a empeorar lo que "supuestamente" este circuito consigue...

Vuelvo a insistir: el concepto de Lavardin debe ser aplicado no solo a la entrada, sino también a las sucesivas etapas y también a la salida. De otra forma, la mejora que se crea percibir va a ser producto de un efecto placebo.

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Sep 22, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Al agregar un preset entre los emisores del LTP de entrada para intentar corregir el offset de salida del amplificador, sin haber alterado simultáneamente el valor de la corriente que alimenta al mismo LTP provoca que el valor de la transconductancia de este amplificador se altere en unas 14 veces aprox. (empleando un preset entre emisores de en torno a 200 ohmios y con unos 6,5 mA de corriente para el LTP). Esto hace que la distorsión en alta frecuencia aumente en forma importante, acompañado de una menor relación señal a ruido también. Recordar que la particular configuración del LTP (procurando que los transistores de señal operen a potencia constante) hace que el ruido propio sea mayor que el de las configuraciones más simples (es decir, sin CFP en torno al LTP).
> 
> Incluso, hay que ver si una modificación de corriente en el LTP es posible debido a la limitación propia de los fets en torno al mismo circuito de entrada.
> 
> ...



Pues efectivamente. Los trimpots además son componentes un tanto frágiles, que yo desde luego no pondría en ese lugar tan sensible. Y no quiero ni pensar en el caso de que por cualquier causa el cursor pierda contacto momentaneamente con la pista conductora...

Yo desde luego no pondría eso ahí.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Si está enterado y es miembro del Foro



¿Te refieres a B. Jagodic?


----------



## adiazm (Sep 22, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Pues efectivamente. Los trimpots además son componentes un tanto frágiles, que yo desde luego no pondría en ese lugar tan sensible. Y no quiero ni pensar en el caso de que por cualquier causa el cursor pierda contacto momentaneamente con la pista conductora...
> 
> Yo desde luego no pondría eso ahí.
> 
> ...



Pues si piensas eso, tampoco pongas un pote en el ajuste del bias, si falla ese creo que seria mucho peor que en el LTP.


----------



## luismc (Sep 22, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> Pues si piensas eso, tampoco pongas un pote en el ajuste del bias, si falla ese creo que seria mucho peor que en el LTP.



Si el cursor perdiese contacto de forma momentánea no creo que fuese tan grave, y habitualmente no dejaría en esa situación de "circuito abierto" y en la mayoría de los casos se limitaría a bajar la corriente de bias al incrementar la resistencia total, pero vamos esto dependerá de la configuración en cada caso.

Vamos, que no creo que sea lo mismo.


----------



## adiazm (Sep 22, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Si el cursor perdiese contacto de forma momentánea no creo que fuese tan grave, y habitualmente no dejaría en esa situación de "circuito abierto" y en la mayoría de los casos se limitaría a bajar la corriente de bias al incrementar la resistencia total, pero vamos esto dependerá de la configuración en cada caso.
> 
> Vamos, que no creo que sea lo mismo.


 
No, el transistor que controla ese pote es un mosfet y estos son muy sensibles a las variaciones bruscas de la tensión de polarización (incluso en muchos diseños se les pone un zener para proteger las "gate") no te digo mas y el pote se puede "averiar" de muchas maneras y también se puede quedar una soldadura fria en cualquier otra parte del circuito y sin embargo seguimos soldando los componentes en un pcb.

Pero en fin, si no ponemos en casos de que fallen componentes nos podemos tirar días diciendo problemas.

Con el potenciometro en el LTP, no aumenta la distorsión, ni el ruido, ni la transconductancia, el mero hecho de llevar las resistencias de 1K en los surtidores de lo Jfets anula ese efecto por completo (100 ohm por lado en comparación con 1K seria una décima parte de perjuicio si es verdad lo que dice el compañero).

Ademas con corrientes de LTP de mas de 2mA por rama la velocidad es muy alta y queda asegurada una muy buena respuesta en alta frecuencia. 

Hagan lo que quieran.


----------



## luismc (Sep 22, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> No, el transistor que controla ese pote es un mosfet y estos son muy sensibles a las variaciones bruscas de la tensión de polarización (incluso en muchos diseños se les pone un zener para proteger las "gate") no te digo mas y el pote se puede "averiar" de muchas maneras y también se puede quedar una soldadura fria en cualquier otra parte del circuito y sin embargo seguimos soldando los componentes en un pcb.
> 
> Pero en fin, si no ponemos en casos de que fallen componentes nos podemos tirar días diciendo problemas.
> 
> ...



Precisamente en el caso concreto del Epsilon, si el cursor del pote de bias pierde contacto en un punto el bias se nos va al corte.

Yo he sufrido varios problemas de potes de ajuste de bias con tubos que son bastante inestables, aunque no pasa nada porque por unos segundos una válvula no se quema y siempre podemos reaccionar a tiempo. Cierto que esos potes ya son viejos y hacen mal contacto, pero considerando la posibilidad de fallo, en el pote del bias del Epsilon la consecuencia es que se nos va al corte.

Si el pote del LTP pierde contacto con la pista resistiva (cola del LTP abierta) la salida se nos va a unos 5V y la corriente de bias de los transistores de salida se nos va a 1,5A por rama, que si es muy breve, no pasa nada, pero en unos segundos supongo que no será muy buena la cosa. 

El tema del ruido es también un factor que no creo que sea menospreciable, sobre todo en este tipo de componentes que son muchisimo más ruidosos que una R normal, y justo en la primera etapa, donde más ganancia tenemos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 23, 2016)

Si algún voluntario sube el esquemático para Multisim versión 11 a 14, con gusto lo simularía para ver qué sucede con el agregado de ese preset en el LTP de entrada (en cuanto a THD vs. frecuencia, offset de salida y un montón de parámetros más que puedan interesar), ya que no poseo instrumental tan preciso acorde a estas circunstancias ni el circuito armado como para evaluarlo en la práctica.

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Sep 23, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola adiazm.No probe con el pote,Seria donde indique en la foto del diagrama ,mas abajo.Los preset multivueltas creo viene de 500 ohms el mas pequeño.Lo regulo en 200 ohm y pruebo.
> Saludos



Otra forma mucho más sencilla y menos intrusiva, que respeta el diseño original es simplemente modificando el valor de la R de 43k a la entrada del LTP.

Es tedioso el encontrar el valor justo, pero creo que infalible. Yo empezaría por ver si es necesario incrementar o disminuir el valor de 43k poniendo una R de 330k en paralelo. 
Si el offset empeora, hay que aumentar el valor de 43k y si mejora, hay que disminuirlo. Se van probando paralelos hasta encontrar el valor adecuado.
Mejor probar paralelos porque así no fastidiamos la PCB de tanto soldar y desoldar.



cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola adiazm.No probe con el pote,Seria donde indique en la foto del diagrama ,mas abajo.Los preset multivueltas creo viene de 500 ohms el mas pequeño.Lo regulo en 200 ohm y pruebo.
> Saludos



Otra forma mucho más sencilla y menos intrusiva, que respeta el diseño original es simplemente modificando el valor de la R de 43k a la entrada del LTP.

Es tedioso el encontrar el valor justo, pero creo que infalible. Yo empezaría por ver si es necesario incrementar o disminuir el valor de 43k poniendo una R de 330k en paralelo. 
Si el offset empeora, hay que aumentar el valor de 43k y si mejora, hay que disminuirlo. Se van probando paralelos hasta encontrar el valor adecuado.
Mejor probar paralelos porque así no fastidiamos la PCB de tanto soldar y desoldar.





diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si algún voluntario sube el esquemático para Multisim versión 11 a 14, con gusto lo simularía para ver qué sucede con el agregado de ese preset en el LTP de entrada (en cuanto a THD vs. frecuencia, offset de salida y un montón de parámetros más que puedan interesar), ya que no poseo instrumental tan preciso acorde a estas circunstancias ni el circuito armado como para evaluarlo en la práctica.
> 
> Saludos



Por si a alguien le sirve, yo tengo el ampli en LTspice.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si algún voluntario sube el esquemático para Multisim versión 11 a 14, con gusto lo simularía para ver qué sucede con el agregado de ese preset en el LTP de entrada (en cuanto a THD vs. frecuencia, offset de salida y un montón de parámetros más que puedan interesar), ya que no poseo instrumental tan preciso acorde a estas circunstancias ni el circuito armado como para evaluarlo en la práctica.
> 
> Saludos



No simulé este en particular.
En otros amplificadores donde agregué el preset en el diferencial de entrada aumentaron en distorsión "Bastante" 

Tal ves cuando se me pase el ataque de _"Pereza Extrema"_ lo simule


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 24, 2016)

Para los que tienen "pereza extrema"... 

Aquí va el archivo para Multisim versión 13 para los que quieran jugar por un laaargo ratito.

Como sostuve siempre, la distorsión aumenta (a más del triple, a plena potencia y ya desde 1 KHz en adelante sobre 8 ohmios!!!) empleando ese preset de 200 ohmios entre la unión de los emisores de los 2SC2240 del LTP.

La potencia final no es de 120 W sobre 8 ohmios como sostiene el autor, sino de 100 W (y tal vez algo menos, como 95 W, si pretendemos mantenerlo dentro del hi-fi en cuanto a distorsión se refiere), ya que se requeriría una caída mínima de 8,5 V muy aprox. desde los 48 V de alimentación para evitar el clipping (suponiendo cero ripple de fuente, lo cual reduce un poco más aún las espectativas de potencia máxima en condiciones reales).

De todos modos, es un muy buen diseño, aunque me plantea serias dudas si verdaderamente es posible discriminar el efecto de la memoria de distorsión con solo esa configuración en la entrada, contrastándola contra otra más clásica y común. Mi intuición me dice que probablemente el mejor desempeño de este diseño se deba al empleo de transistores de señal TOSHIBA con extraordinaria linealidad del hFE vs. Ic, el CFP en el par diferencial, un alto rechazo al ripple de la fuente de alimentación que se aproxima a los 72,5 dB en los 100 Hz y se reduce a 70 dB aprox. en los 4 KHz (que fuerza una salida bastante limpia), aparte de forzar en forma astuta los primeros 360 mW en clase A, nivel promedio éste bastante frecuente en las escuchas "normales" de un ámbito hogareño (debido al alto bías en la salida).







Verificando Slew Rate con señal cuadrada simétrica de 16 KHz:





En la gráfica que continúa, se analizan los puntos de 100 W, 50 W, 25 W, 12.5 W, 6.25 W, 3.125 W, 1.5625 W y 0.78125 W (atención: no se ha suavizado la curva resultante => muy posiblemente, entre los 50 y 100 W, la distorsión sea algo menor a lo mostrado):



Creo que con todas esas gráficas ahora está lo suficientemente caracterizado.

Saludos

PD: verán que los 2SA970 han sido reemplazados por 2SA954, ya que no los dispongo en ninguno de mis Multisim y, me han parecido los más próximos en características a los originales.

PD2: esta es una opinión puramente personal: la distorsión en baja frecuencia podría ser mejorable, ya que no es de las más bajas que sí he podido ver en otros diseños. Una receta: con solo aumentar la capacidad del condensador de acoplo de entrada de 2 uF a 10 uF, la THD en baja frecuencia se reduce en más de 7 veces , solo por mencionar un muy pequeño cambio. Con ese cambio, también, mejora marginalmente el PSRR a los 100 Hz en 0,6 dB aprox. (si bien no es gran cosa, es bienvenido).

PD3: de jodido nomás se me ocurrió implementarle NEWIN al bicho  y vean la magia que se produce con la distorsión principalmente en baja frecuencia:

1) A plena potencia y 16 Hz de prueba:

Esquema original:



El mismo, pero con NEWIN implementado :



2) A plena potencia y 16 KHz de prueba:

Esquema original:



El mismo, pero con NEWIN implementado :



Y, finalmente, la cereza del postre, el PSRR:


----------



## Quercus (Oct 4, 2016)

Por las noticias que me llegan parece que el Dr. Jagodic  ha muerto.
  La última vez que hable con él se estaba recuperando de un infarto masivo.
  Me extrañaba que no contestase los correos, siempre lo hacia.
  Descanse en paz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Por las noticias que me llegan parece que el Dr. Jagodic  ha muerto.
> La última vez que hable con él se estaba recuperando de un infarto masivo.
> Me extrañaba que no contestase los correos, siempre lo hacia.
> Descanse en paz.



Es una gran Pérdida.

El Dr. Jagodic era miembro de esta comunidad, ¿ Recuerdas su Nick ?


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 4, 2016)

Que noticia mas desafortunada el fallecimiento de Dr Jagodic.
DIOS, lo tenga en su gloria por siempre!!!

PD:vaya sino lo tendré en mis recuerdos,Monte varios de sus amplificadores ;que me dieron grandes sastifacciones ; con la ayuda principal mediante,de Quercus y los colegas amigos de este foro.

TODO MI AGRADECIMIENTO PARA EL DR JAGODIC QUE SEGURO ESTARA EN EL CIELO


----------



## luismc (Oct 4, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Por las noticias que me llegan parece que el Dr. Jagodic  ha muerto.
> La última vez que hable con él se estaba recuperando de un infarto masivo.
> Me extrañaba que no contestase los correos, siempre lo hacia.
> Descanse en paz.



Pues mi pésame para sus allegados.
Ahora me explico por qué no contestaba el correo. 
No sé por qué me imaginaba algo así, aunque no tan grave.

Poco a poco nos van dejando los grandes, hace no mucho fueron Randy Slone y también Allen Wright.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 4, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es una gran Pérdida.
> 
> El Dr. Jagodic era miembro de esta comunidad, ¿ Recuerdas su Nick ?


 No, no se su Nick, hasta que no lo comentaste, no caí en el hecho de que algunas  cosas que comentaba en los correos, no podía verlas si no estaba registrado.


----------



## arasuk (Oct 30, 2017)

Hola a todos, acabo de terminar el Epsilon Lavardin del Dr. Bora. Como no tenía K170, tenía un par de LSK389 y lo usé y cambié Mje340,350 a KSA1220 y KSC2690 que tenía, pero el problema es que estoy obteniendo -60mV de compensación, ¿Puedo corregir ésto? ¿Cuál es la corriente recomendada de Bias? Saludos Arasuk


Hi All, just finished Dr.Bora's Epsilon Lavardin, as non availability of K170 I had couple of LSK389 and used it and changed Mje340,350 to KSA1220 and KSC2690 which I had , but problem is i am getting -60mV offset , can I correct this? Whats the Bias current recommended? Regards Arasuk


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2017)

Some 90mA, 45mA for each MOSFET would be fine



> Unos 90mA, 45mA por cada MOSFET estarían bien


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 31, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Some 90mA, 45mA for each MOSFET would be fine



En el esquema dice 150ma por cada mosfet..300 ma por rama.Lo tengo funcionando con esta corriente y la verdad calienta bastante.Corrijame si me equivoco.saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2017)

Decir 45mA o 150mA es arbitrario.

Para definir correctamente la corriente de reposo habría que medir distorsión.

Con 150mA tal como comentas "Calienta" lo que conlleva a un desperdicio de energía y la posibilidad de llegar a la fatiga térmica prematura de los transistores.
Con 45mA no ocurre lo anterior, pero seguramente habrá algo mas (ínfimo) de distorsión de cruce.

*"Lo que pierdes por un lado lo ganas por otro y viceversa" *


----------



## Quercus (Oct 31, 2017)

arasuk dijo:


> But problem is I am getting -60mv offset, can I correct this.
> _“Pero el problema es que estoy obteniendo -60mv de compensación_” _¿puedo corregir esto?_


  Mira esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-lambda-disenos-dr-jagodic-90991/#post809195


----------



## arasuk (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracias Cantoni11, Flash y Quercus, intentaré y publicaré .

Saludos
Arasuk



Thank you Cantoni11,Flash and Quercus, will try and post .

Regards
Arasuk


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 14, 2019)

Hola amigos de foro. Después de tanto tiempo se me ocurrió armar la segunda placa de este magnífico amplificador , descubro una discordancia entre el esquema propuesto por el extinto DR Jagodic y la placa generosamente aportada por @Quercus para el foro . En el esquema figuran irf9510 en la estapa Vas ( eso creo , disculpen mi ignorancia) y  un irf 510 para el control del vias en los fet de salida.. La placa que tengo armada y funcionando está armada como dice en la placa de Quercus con irf 510 en ambos casos. Estuve leyendo todo el post y ningún lado está aclarado éste detalle. Me genera una gran duda porque recuerdo que tuve que comprar en el exterior la pareja irf 9510 y 510 .Si alguien  puede aclarar esta cuestión agradecido desde ya. Adjunto figuras de lo detallado  .
Mando saludos a los amigos del foro


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 18, 2019)

Hola amigos . Monté la segunda placa como dice  el diagrama con los transistores apareados y componentes medidos . Hice las primeras mediciones y empezaron los problemas y por ende las dudas: tengo un offset muy fluctuante    que va desde 4 mV a 15 mV . En la otra placa no pasa esto ,el offset se queda en un valor fijo . Revisé y controlé todos los transitores y no encuentro nada que difiera con la otra placa . Probe´la placa Inyectando  sonido en la entrada y está sonando ,pero me genera mucha incertidumbre esa fluctuación .Si alguien piadoso me puede ayudar a encontrar la causa se lo agradeceria mucho .Mando saludos cordiales a los amigos del foro .-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola amigos . Monté la segunda placa como dice  el diagrama con los transistores apareados y componentes medidos . Hice las primeras mediciones y empezaron los problemas y por ende las dudas: tengo un offset muy fluctuante    que va desde 4 mV a 15 mV . En la otra placa no pasa esto ,el offset se queda en un valor fijo . Revisé y controlé todos los transitores y no encuentro nada que difiera con la otra placa . Probe´la placa Inyectando  sonido en la entrada y está sonando ,pero me genera mucha incertidumbre esa fluctuación .Si alguien piadoso me puede ayudar a encontrar la causa se lo agradeceria mucho .Mando saludos cordiales a los amigos del foro .-


Controla si la tensión de alimentación de la etapa de entrada, parte superior de la resistencia de *4700Ω* se mantiene constante.
Esto *sin señal *y preferentemente *entrada en corto.*


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 18, 2019)

"Cosa de mandinga". Quité la lámpara en serie de la fuente y el offset se quedó establecido en unos - 25mV . Lo raro es que la otra placa en misma condiciones no hacía eso . Estoy escuchando  las dos placas y suenan increíble .Conecté protector mediante unos dali zensor 1 y suena muy bien . Lo supera ampliamente a un Sanui AU317 que tengo por estos día probando en casa . Lo próximo será ver de corregir un poco el offset ,llevarlo lo más cercano a cero . Voy a dar vuelta algunos de los transistores de la primera etapa .Gracias Fogonazo

Pd : otra rareza de esta placa es que la nueva está montada con irf9510 en la parte del VAS y la vieja placa la tengo con irf 510. Las dos están funcionando . Alguien que pueda comentar algo al respecto .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2019)

Posiblemente lo que tuvieras fuese una inestabilidad de fuente debido a la lámpara.


----------



## varo27 (Jun 27, 2020)

Una pregunta, alguien ha ensamblado el amplificador legend del doctor jagodic?, lo que pasa es que ensamble la versión de 250watts y la versión quazor 1000watts, pero tengo algunos problemas, con el 250watts parece ser problema de estabilidad y el volúmen es bajo, y en el de 1000watts tengo problema con la fuente, ya que por alguna razón en el pcb aparece separada en dos partes y al conectar las dos fuentes el amplificador entra en corto, adjunto los diagramas que estoy usando. Les agredezco si alguien tiene alguna recomendación o sugerencia de los elementos que debería revisar o cambiar. Nota: Simulé los amplificadores en multisim y en la simulación todo funciona muy bien. Gracias. Saludos !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2020)

varo27 dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien ha ensamblado el amplificador legend del doctor jagodic?, lo que pasa es que ensamble la versión de 250watts y la versión quazor 1000watts, pero tengo algunos problemas, con el 250watts parece ser problema de estabilidad y el volúmen es bajo, y en el de 1000watts tengo problema con la fuente, ya que por alguna razón en el pcb aparece separada en dos partes y al conectar las dos fuentes el amplificador entra en corto, adjunto los diagramas que estoy usando. Les agredezco si alguien tiene alguna recomendación o sugerencia de los elementos que debería revisar o cambiar. Nota: Simulé los amplificadores en multisim y en la simulación todo funciona muy bien. Gracias. Saludos !!


En la placa del Quazor se aplican +Vcc y -Vcc por 2 sitios para no sobrecargar las pistas de cobre, si te aparece un corto, podría ser que estés conectando algo mal o que tengas algo mal armado.

¿ Que significa "problema de estabilidad y el volumen es bajo" ?


----------



## varo27 (Jun 28, 2020)

Una disculpa, el término "estabilidad" no es la palabra correcta, a lo que me refiero es que al reproducir música algunas veces el amplificador se va a niveles de corriente directa y la música ya no se escucha, esto sucede cuando aumento la magnitud de la señal de entrada del amplificador y no sé si sólo sea problema de ajuste de bias, además de que me falta conectar un circuito para protección de parlante. Y con "volúmen bajo", me refiero a que se escucha mas "fuerte" un tda2050 que éste amplificador, ¿que debería revisar para saber si los niveles de corriente y voltaje son los adecuados?, ¿se deberían realizar mediciones en el amplificador para compararlas con las mediciones de simulación?. Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Saludos !!


----------



## leaseba (Ene 10, 2021)

varo27 dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien ha ensamblado el amplificador legend del doctor jagodic?, lo que pasa es que ensamble la versión de 250watts y la versión quazor 1000watts, pero tengo algunos problemas, con el 250watts parece ser problema de estabilidad y el volúmen es bajo, y en el de 1000watts tengo problema con la fuente, ya que por alguna razón en el pcb aparece separada en dos partes y al conectar las dos fuentes el amplificador entra en corto, adjunto los diagramas que estoy usando. Les agredezco si alguien tiene alguna recomendación o sugerencia de los elementos que debería revisar o cambiar. Nota: Simulé los amplificadores en multisim y en la simulación todo funciona muy bien. Gracias. Saludos !!


Hola varo. Al final pudiste solucionar el problema.con ambos? Cuéntanos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2021)

leaseba dijo:


> Hola varo. Al final pudiste solucionar el problema.con ambos? Cuéntanos!


varo27 no ingresa al foro desde el 21 de Agosto, no esperes una respuesta rápida.

¿ Que inconveniente tienes ?


----------



## varo27 (May 17, 2021)

Una disculpa, no me había dado cuenta que tenia mensaje, los dos proyectos siguen en las mismas condiciones, no he podido solucionar el problema y la verdad es que no le he dedicado tanto tiempo, pero yo creo que en el Quazor 1000 Watts el problema puede ser que coloqué algún componente de manera incorrecta y en el Legend de 250 Watts me parece que podría ser algún ajuste o que utilicé componentes que no son de buena calidad. Para intentar solucionar el problema y ya que las simulaciones de ambos amplificadores se ven muy bien, tengo la idea de volver a hacer el pcb y usar componentes de calidad. Después que lo ensamble les cuento como me fue. Muchas gracias por su ayuda y comentarios. Saludos !


----------

